# 处听上去



## sqlines

Hi,

I was not able to find out the meaning of 处听上去 in the following sentence.

很多的人做很小的事。这句话*处听上去*似乎不太符合现代社会高绩效的人力资源管理法则，很多的人做很小的事，或许会被理解成对人时间和精力的某种程度上的浪费.

Also, last part of the sentence (或许会被理解成对人时间和精力的某种程度上的浪费) is very difficult to analyze since I have no clue which characters go together.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ripple.Z

sqlines said:


> hi,
> 
> i was not able to find out the meaning of 处听上去 in the following sentence.
> 
> 很多的人做很小的事。这句话*处听上去*似乎不太符合现代社会高绩效的人力资源管理法则，很多的人做很小的事，或许会被理解成对人时间和精力的某种程度上的浪费.
> 
> Also, last part of the sentence (或许会被理解成对人时间和精力的某种程度上的浪费) is very difficult to analyze since i have no clue which characters go together.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.


 
_1.这句话*听上去*似乎不太符合现代社会高绩效的人力资源管理法则_，没有“处”才通顺。

_2.或许会被理解成对人*的*时间和精力的某种程度上的浪费，_这里要加个“的”才通顺。


----------



## BODYholic

sqlines said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was not able to find out the meaning of 处听上去 in the following sentence.
> 
> 很多的人做很小的事。这句话*处听上去*似乎不太符合现代社会高绩效的人力资源管理法则，很多的人做很小的事，或许会被理解成对人时间和精力的某种程度上的浪费.
> 
> Also, last part of the sentence (或许会被理解成对人时间和精力的某种程度上的浪费) is very difficult to analyze since I have no clue which characters go together.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.



I have only heard of *乍听之下*. What is *处听上去?*


----------



## sqlines

The article is from http://blog.cctv.com/html/01/420501-188777.html

What is the difference between 听上去 and 听下去 ？

I still have problem understanding the sentence. I will try to analyze it as follows:

或许会被理解*成对人* 时间和精力的 某种程度*上*的 浪费
Perhaps can be understood ???? waste of some degree of time and energy.

I have highlighted the parts in bold that I have difficulty translating.
What is *成对人 *and what is function of *上 *?
Also notice the sentence 很多*的*人做很小的事 contains *的 *after 很多. Is that a colloquial thing?


----------



## Ripple.Z

sqlines said:


> The article is from http://blog.cctv.com/html/01/420501-188777.html
> 
> What is the difference between 听上去 and 听下去 ？
> 
> I still have problem understanding the sentence. I will try to analyze it as follows:
> 
> 或许会被理解*成对人* 时间和精力的 某种程度*上*的 浪费
> Perhaps can be understood ???? waste of some degree of time and energy.
> 
> I have highlighted the parts in bold that I have difficulty translating.
> What is *成对人 *and what is function of *上 *?


 
it should be 乍 not 处，the author uses a kind of input method called 五笔. when she type "th" it will show 处，and "thf" for 乍, so...apparently it's a mistyping. 乍 means suddenly or abruptly. So 乍看上去 or 乍看之下 means at first glance.

听上去 means sounds like. 听下去~~~~下 here can be understood as go on. eg.我还没说完，请你听下去。I haven't finished yet, please (go on to) listen to me.

I see, you are right "或许会被理解*成对人* 时间和精力的 某种程度*上*的 浪费" there should be a “的”between 人 and 时间。

理解成对人的时间和精力的某种程度上的浪费。

You can not put 成对人 together. “理解成” 对 人。成 here equals to “为” means "as". 对 means toward

“理解成” =“理解为”

when 上 is used after a noun, it shows a kind of category.


----------



## sqlines

Is the following a correct translation?


Perhaps can be understood as waste of some degree of people's time and energy.


----------



## Ripple.Z

Yes

To some extent, it's a waste of people's time and energy.


----------



## sqlines

Hi Ripple Z,

Thanks for your help.
As to the sentence 很多*的*人做很小的事 contains *的 *after 很多. Is that a colloquial thing?



Ripple.Z said:


> 听上去 means sounds like


 
So 听上去 = 听起来 ？


----------



## Ripple.Z

sqlines said:


> Hi Ripple Z,
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> As to the sentence 很多*的*人做很小的事 contains *的 *after 很多. Is that a colloquial thing?


 
Well, it's both oral and written way of expression I think. In one conditon, if the noun you want to modify by 很多 is living excluding plants. We usually use 很多的 when the noun is nonliving then we may use 很多。

       eg:这里有很多的人；很多的鱼；很多的猫。

       eg:这里有很多金子；很多水，很多树(see?) (It's not absolutely.,of course you can say 我有很多的钱！)

certainly there are other conditions such like the noun is a abstract one. Such as time. You may use both 很多 and 很多的 to modify it.


----------



## Ripple.Z

sqlines said:


> Hi Ripple Z,
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> As to the sentence 很多*的*人做很小的事 contains *的 *after 很多. Is that a colloquial thing?
> 
> 
> 
> So 听上去 = 听起来 ？


 



Right, you may say so.

听上去很美～
听起来很美～


----------



## BODYholic

It must be regional. I have never heard of "听上去"!


----------



## Ripple.Z

bodyholic said:


> it must be regional. I have never heard of "听上去"!


 
呵呵～现在听说了吧～看来中国话想怎么说都行啊～


----------



## BODYholic

sqlines said:


> 或许会被理解*成对人* 时间和精力的 某种程度*上*的 浪费
> Perhaps can be understood ???? waste of some degree of time and energy.


There is a missing word - *力*

或许会被理解成对人*力*时间和精力的 某种程度*上*的 浪费

人力* = *manpower


----------



## Ripple.Z

bodyholic said:


> there is a missing word - *力*
> 
> 或许会被理解成对人*力*时间和精力的 某种程度*上*的 浪费
> 
> 人力* = *manpower


 
应该不是，因为有那个“精力”精力是需要和人搭配的，人的精力。时间可以单独，人（力）也可以，只不过精力～～谁的精力？精力不能单独列出。所以我觉得应该是人的时间和精力。


----------



## BODYholic

Ripple.Z said:


> 应该不是，因为有那个“精力”精力是需要和人搭配的，人的精力。时间可以单独，人（力）也可以，只不过精力～～谁的精力？精力不能单独列出。所以我觉得应该是人的时间和精力。



的 fits in but it makes the sentence sounds very odd.
"或许会被理解成对人的时间和精力的某种程度*上*的浪费"
1. Three 的 nested in one sentence are simply too heavy.
2. Also 人的精力 is redundant since we are talking about "很多的*人*做很小(少)的事". It is self-explanatory. I won't assume any readers will confuse it as "猫的精力" or "狗的精力"! (笑)

The given context is pertaining to efficiency. 人力, 时间 and 精力 are a few factors that have direct impact on efficiency.


----------



## sqlines

Quote :
You can not put 成对人 together. “理解成” 对 人。成 here equals to “为” means "as". 对 means toward

“理解成” =“理解为”

when 上 is used after a noun, it shows a kind of category.

---

1.Could you give some examples using 上 after a noun to denote a kind of category?

2. I have looked up 成 in dictionary but cannot find '成=as' as one of the meanings. So I assume it is inferred from the context of the sentence.
成 = finish / complete / accomplish / become / turn into / win / succeed / one tenth / surname Cheng


----------



## Ripple.Z

BODYholic said:


> 的 fits in but it makes the sentence sounds very odd.
> "或许会被理解成对人的时间和精力的某种程度*上*的浪费"
> 1. Three 的 nested in one sentence are simply too heavy.
> 2. Also 人的精力 is redundant since we are talking about "很多的*人*做很小(少)的事". It is self-explanatory. I won't assume any readers will confuse it as "猫的精力" or "狗的精力"! (笑)
> 
> The given context is pertaining to efficiency. 人力, 时间 and 精力 are a few factors that have direct impact on efficiency.


 
1.如果是“人力”，还需要有顿号把“人力”和“时间”隔开。“对人力、时间和精力...” 另外“人力”通常后面跟物力和财力。
2.如果像我说的是因为少打了一个“的”。那就是“人的时间和精力。”谁也没像你说的是“人的精力”，况且我看也只有你会较劲的说什么猫或狗的精力，呵呵～
3.文章主题谈的是慈善，说的是慈善不总是“大事”，一点一滴的小事也是慈善，说的是“莫以善小而不为”并不是强调efficiency，你要没看明白就仔细看看，别这儿没事儿较劲玩儿。我谢谢你了啊！

PS如果说三个“的”确实听起来不妥，只能说是作者写作时顺着思想写的，没有仔细斟酌一二。但这句话确实有这么说的，不影响理解。因为作者是在写博客，抒发一下情感而已，所以没必要挑刺儿！其实调整一下语序就好了。

如：或许会被理解成/为在某种程度上对人的时间和精力的浪费。


----------



## Ripple.Z

sqlines said:


> Quote :
> You can not put 成对人 together. “理解成” 对 人。成 here equals to “为” means "as". 对 means toward
> 
> “理解成” =“理解为”
> 
> when 上 is used after a noun, it shows a kind of category.
> 
> ---
> 
> 1.Could you give some examples using 上 after a noun to denote a kind of category?
> 
> 2. I have looked up 成 in dictionary but cannot find '成=as' as one of the meanings. So I assume it is inferred from the context of the sentence.
> 成 = finish / complete / accomplish / become / turn into / win / succeed / one tenth / surname Cheng


 
in fact as I said above [“理解成” =“理解为”] I mean “成” here equals to “为”
and one of 为's meaning is "as" or "regard as".

as for noun(must be an abstract noun)+上。such as 水平上,范围上。


----------



## wswp

Could it be 初听上去 in the first sentence? At least it makes sense to me.


----------

